# For THe Ladies



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

Question for the females on board.How would this play out for you and your's. You do not enjoy receiving oral, You don't like it all all. Their was a time in your marriage when it was a regular event but something somewhere you decided you don't want it anymore. But it was not because your partner was not good at.
So now for my question. Your lover keeps asking to perform oral on you,You say no. Time goes on maybe a year he come to you again and says I really have a yen to go down on you. You again say no. Your lover loves oral sex does this mean he goes the rest of his life to never get the one thing he enjoys the most .Or could you do it for him and allow it once in awhile.
I just love to give oral sex to my wife and I just crave it.But no dice in my relationship.Would it really be that hard to let your inabilities go, once in a while


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

I really think it would depend on the reason for no longer allowed you to do it. She won't tell you why?


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah I'm wondering why it stopped. There is usually something that triggered the change.


----------



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

committed4ever said:


> I really think it would depend on the reason for no longer allowed you to do it. She won't tell you why?


Oh Ya , She at this time of her life as decided its gross and why would I enjoy doing that.She never has enjoyed giving.But their was a time were she enjoyed getting it.I have tried to talk with her about it.And to mention a shower first and things like that ?? She said to me ,Why would I want to lick where she pee's from ??


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

I cant think of anything sexual I wouldn't agree to on a now and again basis even if I didn't care for it.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Just Wondering said:


> She said to me ,Why would I want to lick where she pee's from ??


What do you tell her when she asks that?


----------



## TheStranger (Jan 14, 2013)

Just Wondering said:


> She said to me ,Why would I want to lick where she pee's from ??


My wife hated the oral sex from the start for the same reasons. But, I have been on a regular basis mentioning that a love how she smells, tastes and looks down there and she eventually turned around. If giving oral is important to you than you should tell her this. Have a conversation just about that with her. If she loves you and wants you to be happy she will listen.



MissScarlett said:


> I cant think of anything sexual I wouldn't agree to on a now and again basis even if I didn't care for it.


That's a bold statement.  There is a broad spectrum of possible sexual activities. Watersports anyone?


----------



## MyHappyPlace (Aug 11, 2013)

If she is truly grossed out by the "that's where I pee" part of things, ask her to let you focus solely on her clitoris. If she still says "no" then you at least know that isn't the real reason for her discomfort and can coax either a new excuse or possibly the real reason out of her. Good luck!


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

Women are self conscious about it. The "think" they "smell". They "think" they taste bad. They "think" of it from their perspective...that they would not want to go down on a guy if there was an odor down there.

Us guys, we're different. They (the ladies) oftentimes don't "get that". 

My W has / had a little hang up about it. She does worry that maybe she's not "clean". Ridiculous. And even in the time or three where she wasn't "garden fresh", I still enjoyed it. I can get past it...as long as it doesn't seem like she's smuggling a 3 day old Codfish down there! (That, BTW, has never been the case).

She still does "protest" from time to time, but I do it any way....usually with a statement of something to the effect of "hey babe, It's been a while, I WANT TO TASTE YOU!" and "hush, this is for ME, not for YOU, now lay down and be quiet!" That works with my W on a couple levels....for one, she likes things a little rough sometimes, likes the dirty talk, and likes her guy to take charge. For another, if she believes I'm doing it for ME and not so much for HER, she believes I MUST enjoy it (and I do), and she can just relax. Even though, yes, what I love about "IT" is to watch her squirm and orgasm. 

We've also had one or two heart to hearts about it. She says she fears that I'll go down on her, and will just continue to do it even if she is not "at her best down there". I've told her that I won't lie to her if she's wearing an outfit that doesn't look good on her, and I won't lie to her if she has an odor or taste that is offensive to me. If I don't like it, I will stop, and I will gently inquire about it. She believes this (rightfully so) because, unlike her friends who don't want to hurt her feelings, if she is wearing something that is not flattering on her, I WILL tell her, and she knows it. That has given her the confidence to know she has an "honest judgment" of how she looks in a particular outfit, and can take my word for it. 

That makes her much more comfortable with it. That, and I love to grab her and throw her down on the bed and go down on her while she's fresh out of the shower. I, honestly, have never noticed much of a difference...but the fresh shower seems to give her the confidence to be able to just let go and enjoy. 

Trust is not easy to build...but once you do, it's very easy to build upon.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

donny64 said:


> Women are self conscious about it. The "think" they "smell". They "think" they taste bad. They "think" of it from their perspective...that they would not want to go down on a guy if there was an odor down there.
> 
> Us guys, we're different. They (the ladies) oftentimes don't "get that".
> 
> ...


From a woman's perspective....
:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree: YES! :iagree::iagree:


----------



## ClimbingTheWalls (Feb 16, 2013)

Could she be worried that after you go down on her you might want to kiss her? She might hate the idea of tasting or smelling herself on you.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

donny64 said:


> Women are self conscious about it. The "think" they "smell". They "think" they taste bad. They "think" of it from their perspective...that they would not want to go down on a guy if there was an odor down there.
> 
> Us guys, we're different. They (the ladies) oftentimes don't "get that".
> 
> ...


Great post here !! Speaking as a wife who "once upon a time" had hang ups here....sad to say for a long time in our marriage .. but am free now.

I WISH my husband had been more VOCAL and dirty talked me like this...or just shown his need in a more aggressive manner.

I feel this would have offset my over-active mind ...as it was a merry go round of ..."Ewe how can he stand that, ...I have to smell down here, taste bad".... my mind was blocking any pleasure that I could have just let carry me away...... I'd let him do it for a time....then I would push him away ....(I was never one to orgasm this way)...only happened twice. 

I remember it being awfully sensitive..likely because we wasn't having sex often as we should have been (back then)... 

But yeah... let her know how badly you want it, tease her, when she is really aroused sweet talk her...tell her what this does for you... verbally hearing it ..surely this will help ease her over active mine... her feeling how strongly YOU want to go there.

Outside of this, education on sexuality ...so she realizes this is a very pleasurable act and nothing to be ashamed of...and a gift to her husband...as well as herself.


----------

